

ServerCyde is building peoples apps for them - easymovet
http://servercyde.com

======
xphilter
Please don't sign up, I want to have a life. -Amir (co-starter of ServerCyde)

~~~
easymovet
don't worry, only 3 upvotes you'll be fine

